# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة بناء وتقييم القدرات المؤسسية للمؤسسات في ظل الجودة الشامله تعقد في المغرب تونس

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة : 
* بناء وتقييم القدرات المؤسسية للمؤسسات في ظل الجودة الشاملة* 

*
باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب* 

*كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :**
* *دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب* *دورات القيادة والادارة* *الدورات المالية والمحاسبية**دورات البنوك والمصارف**دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب**دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام**دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية**دورات الجودة**دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن**دورات الهندسة والصيانة**دورات تقنية المعلومات**دورات التأمين**دورات البترول**دورات القانون* 

*تاريخ انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :* 

*تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام* 

*اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :* الانعقاد 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 

 
*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :* 
*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com* 
*البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com* 
*هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255 

 
 

*وفيما يلي بقية دورات الجودة:* 
*-          دورة ادارة الازمة الامنية طبقا لنظام الجودة العالمي**-          دورة ادارة الجوده الشامله**-          دورة ادارة الجوده الشامله و الايزو 9001 في التعليم العالي**-          دورة ادارة الجوده في المختبرات**-          دورة الكايزن**-          دورة (6) سجما**-          دورة ضبط النوعيه**-          دورة تأكيد الجوده**-          دورة ادارة الجودة الشامله والايزو 9001 حسب احدث الاصدارات**-          دورة قياس ضابط الجودة**-          دورة الادارة بالجودة الشاملة كمدخل للتنافسية والتميز**-          دورة نظم التحكم في وثائق الجودة**-          دورة اعداد كبير مراجعي الايزو 2008/9001**-          دورة المراجعة الداخلية لنظم الجودة الايزو**-          دورة بناء وتقييم القدرات المؤسسية للمؤسسات في ظل الجودة الشاملة**-          دورة الجودة الشاملة ونظ تحليل وترشيد قياس الاداء* 

 
*
* 
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

